# Iran is the most likely setting for a major new war in 2019



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2018)

RICHARD HAASS: One of the basic laws of the Middle East is things have to get worse before they get even worse. I think we're going to see that. If I were going to place a bet on 2019, where there could well be a serious new war in the world, it wouldn't be North Korea, it wouldn't be the South China Sea. You never know what Mr. Putin will do in Ukraine, but I would bet on Iran, whether it is Israel vis-a-vis Iran or it is the Saudis doing something, perhaps hoping to change the conversation so we don't see Saudi Arabia simply as the murderer of a journalist, but we see them as a necessary partner against Iran, or Iran will do something because of the pressure they're feeling on sanctions. 

That is the space I would watch. Even if I'm wrong and that doesn't happen, I think over the next couple of years, we have to imagine there will be the reconstitution of terrorism. Syria will never become a normal country again. We could see increased fighting there. 

Sooner or later, I think the possibility of other countries thinking of nuclear weapons, countries like Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Turkey, I wouldn't rule that out. 

So again, I don't think anyone lost money betting against the Middle East. I would think that almost all the trend lines are bad right now so rather than seeing the Middle East somehow, having been exhausted moving towards peace or anything like that. I think you are looking at a part of the world where borders count for very little. Where there is no serious negotiation. Where countries are beginning to break down from within and if you are not worried about this part of the world, you are not paying attention. And what happens there won't say there. It ain't Las Vegas. The bad things when they happen in the Middle East have a way of spreading around the world.


https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v...kely_setting_for_a_major_new_war_in_2019.html


----------



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2018)

I thought the flashpoint could be Syria/Turkey.

Erdogan being one to watch.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2018)

You see the armies like the Saudi not working at all. Also, there was little action of the giant Egyptian army regarding ISIS. What do all the shiny toys count for if you have to hire mercs against some starving Houthis?
No, I don´t agree with you. Saudi Arabia is just agreeing to Syria rejoining the Arab League. Plus, they might be eager to influence Syria with broadminded monetary support for the reconstruction of the country in order to limit Iran´s power.


----------



## gipper (Dec 28, 2018)

That’s what we need.  More war.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 14, 2019)

//

Looks like Israel and the United States are trying to provoke Iran into making a mistake. Bolton and company. Anyway...

_US warships and B-52s moved to Iran's borders to counter an "unspecified threat" to US interests. President Trump warns of massive destruction should Iran make a wrong move. Are neocons about to get their war on Iran? Former CIA officer and political analyst Phil Giraldi joins to discuss._


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> RICHARD HAASS: One of the basic laws of the Middle East is things have to get worse before they get even worse. I think we're going to see that. If I were going to place a bet on 2019, where there could well be a serious new war in the world, it wouldn't be North Korea, it wouldn't be the South China Sea. You never know what Mr. Putin will do in Ukraine, but I would bet on Iran, whether it is Israel vis-a-vis Iran or it is the Saudis doing something, perhaps hoping to change the conversation so we don't see Saudi Arabia simply as the murderer of a journalist, but we see them as a necessary partner against Iran, or Iran will do something because of the pressure they're feeling on sanctions.
> 
> That is the space I would watch. Even if I'm wrong and that doesn't happen, I think over the next couple of years, we have to imagine there will be the reconstitution of terrorism. Syria will never become a normal country again. We could see increased fighting there.
> 
> ...


It is what happens every time the gop gets into power.


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Used to be the US waited for the other party to throw the first punch before striking a blow in retaliation.


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > RICHARD HAASS: One of the basic laws of the Middle East is things have to get worse before they get even worse. I think we're going to see that. If I were going to place a bet on 2019, where there could well be a serious new war in the world, it wouldn't be North Korea, it wouldn't be the South China Sea. You never know what Mr. Putin will do in Ukraine, but I would bet on Iran, whether it is Israel vis-a-vis Iran or it is the Saudis doing something, perhaps hoping to change the conversation so we don't see Saudi Arabia simply as the murderer of a journalist, but we see them as a necessary partner against Iran, or Iran will do something because of the pressure they're feeling on sanctions.
> ...



Don't start that again.


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It is not my fault what dey dood.


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I thought the flashpoint could be Syria/Turkey.
> 
> Erdogan being one to watch.


Did he get re-elected?


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Who said it was?


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the flashpoint could be Syria/Turkey.
> ...



He's popular at the moment.


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I heard he lost in Constantinople ?


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Let republican president was Bush and calls for war with Iran we loud the loudest last at that time.


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Oh, you know that joke?


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Well it is rather bawdy.


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Tell it to me.


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Not to a lady.


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Well that's nice. For a change.


----------



## Moonglow (May 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


But, I'll tell you...


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2019)

I take it Israel is just a bystander.  They were the cause of war in Iraq, and will be the cause of war with Iran.


----------



## cnm (May 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I take it Israel is just a bystander. They were the cause of war in Iraq, and will be the cause of war with Iran.


If that's the case we'll finally get to see just how good the Russian SAMs are.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I take it Israel is just a bystander.  They were the cause of war in Iraq, and will be the cause of war with Iran.



If a feller wondered who would benefit from all of this, Israel would likely reside on top of the list. Yep. Gare awn teed.


----------

